# Union Contact Pro's Minidisc Fit



## joka.

I recently picked up a pair of Contact Pros. I have a '09 K2 Jibpan and I was able to screw on the bindings, however, I had to use the closest holes. I noticed on my last run of the day that the screws were a bit loose and I blame this for placing the screws in the holes closest to each other. I was wondering if Union has another disc I can use or if there's a fix to this? Thanks.

On another note: I absolutely love the bindings minus that one thing. They're super comfortable compared to my Burton Cartels.


----------



## Luvmustycarpet1

Not in mini disk they don't. Only Reg size disk they have a different one besides the tradtional disk union bindings come with


----------



## SnowDogWax

:thumbsup:Love my Contact Pro bindings,


----------



## Nivek

Its a combination of your board and bindings. Having to use the closest holes on a binding with a full EVA basepad on a board with harshmellow isnt exactly ideal.


----------



## JetLife

Dip the screw thread in BLUE loctite before you mount them. Don't use RED or you'll have to cut your bindings off


----------

